# Protein shake brand that tastes as good as a Mcdonalds Milk Shake ????????



## Finchy (Jun 14, 2009)

A few weeks ago on Radio 1, Andy Peters was on the phone to Chris Moyles and they were talking about training and nutrition.

Andy Peters mentioned at one point that there was one particular brand of protein shake that, if you make it with milk, actually tastes as good as a McDonalds milk shake (according to Andy Peters).

Anybody have any idea what that brand might be?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cytosport muscle milk is really tasty


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

i find dymatize elite (orange dreamsicle )tastey


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

but mcdonalds milkshakes taste like ****...

but reflex is da ****


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if its mass powder then dymatize mega gainer chock made with milk is real nice!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> Cytosport muscle milk is really tasty


Shame they changed the formula a couple of years ago. Anyone tried Monster Milk any good?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Finchy said:


> A few weeks ago on Radio 1, Andy Peters was on the phone to Chris Moyles and they were talking about training and nutrition.
> 
> Andy Peters mentioned at one point that there was one particular brand of protein shake that, if you make it with milk, actually tastes as good as a McDonalds milk shake (according to Andy Peters).
> 
> Anybody have any idea what that brand might be?


Probably Maximuscle and is probably laden with sugar.

I like Pro-Peptide. The Malt Choc is really nice.

Pro-Recover with milk tastes really, really good - probably due to the Maltodextrin.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Any protein powder tastes good with milk.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I beg to differ USN stuff tastes like **** imo

BBW choc cookie is really nice

Also the gym i train at has just got some new ones in, come in sachets and boxes of about 30-40 cant remember the make though, really thick shake that tastes amazing


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

400 ml of semi skimmed milk and a extreme nutrition 1 scoop of chocolate and 1 banana mix in blender for 15 seconds and that is as close as you will get to a maccys shake imo !!! absolutely lush !!!


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Myprotein chocolate impact whey - 2 scoops.

4-500ml myprotein egg whites.

Blend it up, add some oats if you like. Way better than McDonald's chocolate shake and about 100g of protein (you don't HAVE to drink it all at once).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just use water anyway. It's only protein, as long as it's drinkable who cares?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I find they're all enjoyable but after a while I get sick of them, but there are loads diff flavours


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Finchy said:


> A few weeks ago on Radio 1, Andy Peters was on the phone to Chris Moyles and they were talking about training and nutrition.
> 
> Andy Peters mentioned at one point that there was one particular brand of protein shake that, if you make it with milk, actually tastes as good as a McDonalds milk shake (according to Andy Peters).
> 
> Anybody have any idea what that brand might be?


Wht dont you just contact him and ask?, http://www.officialandipeters.com/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Muscle milk or syntha 6 id imagine


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

It was PhD I think, taken from the PhD album off their facebook group


----------



## engineered (Jan 22, 2009)

Considering their whey is so high in carbs it is no surprise.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

engineered said:


> Considering their whey is so high in carbs it is no surprise.


it isnt really that high tbh mate :confused1: less than bbw and most brands.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

PhD Pharma whey when mixed with milk


----------



## deniro (Nov 20, 2010)

p1ss in a cup, add 6 eggs and stir

drink immediately.


----------



## engineered (Jan 22, 2009)

Merat said:


> it isnt really that high tbh mate :confused1: less than bbw and most brands.


Phd actually contains over double the carbs that they claim. Trading Standards tested their whey and that is what they showed. After that I would Phd in the same category as STC as far as trusting their label claims.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> I beg to differ USN stuff tastes like **** imo
> 
> BBW choc cookie is really nice
> 
> Also the gym i train at has just got some new ones in, come in sachets and boxes of about 30-40 cant remember the make though, really thick shake that tastes amazing


Wasn't these was it??







These taste like Maccy Dees when mixed with milk or water.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^ they taste [email protected] in vanilla!! ^^^^ best iv had so far is garnell mint choc high performance whey........its awsome!!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

strictly speaking, it Syntha a protein shake? it's barely 50% protein, hence tasting to good!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if your not a fatty....then any shake tastes good blended in icecream....best way to take it imo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

syntrax matrix in cookies and cream. nothing compares

second is cytopsort complete whey in cookes and cream


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Syntrax is very nice, surprising amount of carbs which they can back up. You should also try the orange hilly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Bsn syntha 6 with milk does taste like mcdonalds milkshake


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I would rank Matrix and Syntha-6 right up there. Matrix for the win as it is a better protein overall with less carbs. Myofusion is good also.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

extreme nutrition banan build and recover in fact any of the banana flavours are top


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cnp pro mass choclate with milk


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

just wolf down 3 mcdonalds milk shake a day... thatll put the weight on ya


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

monsterballs said:


> just wolf down 3 mcdonalds milk shake a day... thatll put the weight on ya


Go to shakeaway and ask them to add protein powder to it :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i know BBWs Strawberry Casein is as thick as a McDs milkshake and tastes even better! And thats mixed with all water.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Andi Peters and Chris Moyles......

There's a couple of guys whose physiques we should all be aiming to emulate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dux said:


> Andi Peters and Chris Moyles......
> 
> There's a couple of guys whose physiques we should all be aiming to emulate


Chris Moyles is a bellend! lol. How hes still got a radio show i dont know.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive just bought some chocolate flavour whey protein from my protein and its not too bad. I mix mine with water. Just get down as quick as possible. Job done!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dux said:


> Andi Peters and Chris Moyles......
> 
> There's a couple of guys whose physiques we should all be aiming to emulate


Andy Peters was in pretty good nick at one point, not sure what he currently looks like though.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Why would you want a protein shake that tastes like melted ice cream? Mcdonalds is satans work.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Chris Moyles is a bellend! lol. How hes still got a radio show i dont know.


He's just an unfunny pr**k, and that James Corden.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

fusion matrix strawberry with milk is awesome


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Chris Moyles is a bellend! lol. How hes still got a radio show i dont know.


He threatened the producers with naked pics.............................of himself.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

synthasize said:


> fusion matrix strawberry with milk is awesome


That makes for a great, thick shake.


----------



## st_jamie (Jan 7, 2012)

has to be Genetic Supplements M4-M melted chocolate flavour


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

massive nutrtion do one called colossal whey, the strawberry is beut !!! not expensive either


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

reflex is the best for me and less then 100 cal


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Extreme Nutrition is my current fave. Blueberry cheescake flavour with milk, ice, blitz, bloody gorgeous.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Mutant Mass has the best taste out of what I've tried. Their vanilla was just like ice cream, and that was with water! Didn't sit right with my stomach though.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

USN 100% is very nice made with milk and a few ice cubes thrown in


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Im happy to do the pepsi cahllenege with pro-10 strawberrry whey, or the time release tastes the nuts!

pvt me for samples if you like guys


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

i had a big paint tub of this stuff a while ago cant find it anywhere now. called "high cal-mass" i had it in strawberry and it was amazin! anyone know where to get it from? give me an heads up  would love to buy it again.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

If you like mcdonalds shamrock seasonal shake, I would look into I-Forces new vanilla milk protein when it comes out soon! Very thick and similar tasting.


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

criticalbench said:


> If you like mcdonalds shamrock seasonal shake, I would look into I-Forces new vanilla milk protein when it comes out soon! Very thick and similar tasting.


^^^ epicness ^^^ iForce's protean in a magic bullet with ice/peanut butter = a dream come true. Look into it. A deff. great investment to consider man!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Muscle Milk with milk is a good shout.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Syntha 6 for taste. However, if you want that taste and you're having simple sugars anyway, have a maccy d's shake.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Could be MP total gainer with milk. That tastes so good


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

A couple have recommended an MP offering, I think that brand has split many who regulary say on many forums that its artificial/too sweet tasting so not everyone will agree, as with most flavours I guess. A lot of good recommendations some with TPW, Pro-10 and Reflex flavours almost unanimously. Those 3 are DEFINATELY worth the Pepsi challenge!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Gourmet Whey Cookies and Cream. I've never tasted a shake better, it's just incredibly expensive for so little so I can't include it on my supplement list, so I'm just stuck with nutrisport 90+ chocolate, which has a different taste with every tub. I'm not fond of my latest.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Nearly getting through the 5kg strawberry I got off wheyman from pro-10 and as soon as its finished ill be getting more. It's the only one I don't seem to get bored of.

Maybe that's because I used to always go for the gimicky flavours like mint choc or choc orange before.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

USN muscle fuel STS in a blender with 3 ice cubes mmmm


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

pro 10 strawberry....delicious


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Synthia 6 is probably the best tasting due to carbs in it though


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Andi Peters and Chris Moyles? 2 people that look like they train daily.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

You want a protein shake that tastes like McDonald's shake?

Get this, myofusion any flavour will do, put a couple of handfuls of ice cubes with quarter pint of water in a decent food blender that will crush the ice cubes and blend for 2 mins.

You will get a icy smooth great tasting shake that looks like McDonald's shake but tastes better and is better for you and very filling.

Although watch out for the wind because it produces farts that are enough to clear any room...

so far no other protein I have tried mixes with the ice as well as myofusion, if only the protein works cherry bakewell would mix that would be very very nice but I have tried and it does not mix with the ice well enough to drink through a straw.

so my pick would be myofusion probiotic cinnamon roll flavour or chocolate peanut butter. YUM.


----------

